# Recommended Brace Height for Samick Discovery ILF TD Recurve



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

I would ask the bow experts at Three Rivers , they sell the Discovery and offer bow set up on everything they sell .


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

tiller is a personel preference for the most part, they suggest a starting point, it's not cast in stone. brace height is what you find that shoots the best & feels the best for you, start at 7.5" & go from there would be my recommendation.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

by the way, how do you like the discovery riser,,,


----------



## woodsdog (Jan 25, 2019)

martha j said:


> by the way, how do you like the discovery riser,,,


In my opinion, both the Samick riser and the R3 Foam Core limbs are very nicely done. This bow is super quiet too. With recommendations from others on this site, I went with the DAS SRF sight system and that coupled with really concentrating on my shot cycle and form, I have really been able to group arrows nicely at about 10-12 yards shooting a finger tab. The only arrows I have fletched with feathers are some very long 2117's so I'm planning on fletching some others up with feathers but most if not all of my arrow stock is compound with release sized so I need to invest in some longer arrows. I am seriously now thinking about investing in an arrow cut off saw and getting aluminums of the correct spine about 4" longer than my actual draw length and begin cutting them down .25" per time until I get a bare shaft flying straight and true. the 2117's group ok but they are 30" and my true draw length is 27" so I need at least 28.75" arrows.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

On most any recurve, if you twist the string until you can see about 1/2" to 3/4" of string groove under the string, that's a good place to start.


----------



## woodsdog (Jan 25, 2019)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> On most any recurve, if you twist the string until you can see about 1/2" to 3/4" of string groove under the string, that's a good place to start.


Thank you for the tip.


----------



## TXRebel (Nov 13, 2009)

Under the Q&A tab at 3Rivers it says 8-9.


----------



## woodsdog (Jan 25, 2019)

TXRebel said:


> Under the Q&A tab at 3Rivers it says 8-9.


Thanks TX Rebel, I emailed 3Rivers directly yesterday and they did get back to me promptly. They told me to twist up the string so the brace is between 7.5" to 8.5" and they recommended an even tiller. I had another question about making the tiller adjustments and whether you had to actually unstring the Discovery while making these adjustments. I tried it before and although I loosened the limb weight/tiller adjustment bolt locking screws which are on the back of the riser, I still met some resistance in turning the actual limb adjustment bolt so I didn't want to push it and damage the face of my limbs or anything. They responded that it is ok to make the adjustment with the bow strung and as long as the limb weight/tiller adjustment bolt locking screws are backed all the way out, you can go ahead turn the limb bolts to even your tiller or set it however you find the best performance.


----------

